# Proud new owner



## Knightrider (Dec 31, 2007)

finally broke down and picked up a 12G. got myself a Remington 870 all stock. wanted to get a HK/Fabarms FP6 but could never find it so I settled for the Remington after reading a few post. So now that I have it what kind of goodies can I get for it? I am not in to the pistol grip so what else do yall suggest? cant wait to take it out to the range and get the wife behind it!

for home defense what round sequence should I use?


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats on the 870. Picked up the express model myself a few months ago. Going to the range? Get ready! LOL! I've alternated slugs and 00 buck in mine for HD, and got the four shot side saddle as well. After your range trip, you may want to look into some of the reduced recoil loads available for the 12ga. Get your wife behind it? How long do you want to be in the doghouse?


----------

